# [RedHat 7.0] Festplatte anhängen



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Oktober 2001)

Hi! 
Ich hab hier einen Rechner mit 2*20GB Festplatte. Auf der einen ist Linux installiert! 

Auf der zweiten befindet sich nichts und sie soll in den Verzeichnisbaum aufgenommen werden. Eigentlich kein Problem, aber ich will diese Platte zum Verzeichnis /home anhängen. 
Das heisst, ich will die 2. Festplatte zur ersten hinzufügen, das dann der gesamte Speicherplatz genutzt werden kann. Wenn man das normal macht: 

```
mount /dev/hdb1 /home
```
dann hat man nur die 2. Festplatte zur Verfügung, ich brauch aber beide Festplatten. 

Wie mache ich das? Brauche die Antwort ziemlich schnell. 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## port29 (26. Dezember 2001)

ich glaub nicht, dass man den Speicherplatz so "erweitern" kann, denn man kann HDs nur in ein bestimmtes Verzeichniss mounten. Es muss eine Bestimmte Aufteilung der Platten geben, denn es kann nicht sein, dass 50% der Dateien auf der ersten Platte landen und der Rest auf der anderen. Das, was du versuchen kannst, währe die Platte in ein Verzeichniss zu mounten (nicht /home) und dann wenn du die User erstellst, ihnen das Verzeichniss mit 


```
ln -sd
```

zuweist. Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich im Moment sehe.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (27. Dezember 2001)

So meinte ich das damals nicht. Ich wollte nur die 2. Festplatte anhängen, das ich mehr Platz in einem Dir habe, wobei ich merkte das das nicht geht!

Jetzt habe ich das RedHat System neu installiert und gleich ein RAID Device erstellt, dann geht es!


----------

